# Jazz up your BLT's



## reinhard (May 4, 2014)

Sometimes a plain old cheese burger can be just what is needed.  Same with the traditional BLT.  However being a sausage head, I am a notorious tweeker and my BLT's fall victims to my tweeks all the time. Melted cheese, mushrooms, my own smoked Canadian bacon, and more has my BLT's look like a burgers version of a Juicy Lucy.  Yesterday I made it simple with added jalapeno peppers and onions.  Here are some pics---- Reinhard













IMG_0264.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


















IMG_0265.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


















IMG_0266.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


















IMG_0267.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


















IMG_0269.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


















IMG_0270.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


















IMG_0271.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 4, 2014


----------



## d-train (May 4, 2014)

Have you ever tried BAT's??? Bacon Advocado Tomato sammich. It's ridiculously good. Here's a pic from last summer. Incredible













image.jpg



__ d-train
__ May 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ d-train
__ May 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ d-train
__ May 4, 2014


----------



## reinhard (May 4, 2014)

That's awesome looking bacon!!!  Do you grill/cook the avacado in any way or just sliced fresh as shown in the pic? Sure looks like something I want to try.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2014)

Looks Very Tasty, Reinhard!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










I could stand a couple of them today!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's another way of Jazzing up a BLT.

Turn it into a "BCBBBBCTBLT"

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98532/bcbbbbctblt-with-qview

Bear


----------



## reinhard (May 4, 2014)

Wow!!! Now that's a meat lovers sandwich!! It's so much better when you put all of your own home smoked goodness on there like you have.  Reinhard


----------



## more ice (May 4, 2014)

Ok now i have to get up and go to the store...like the avocado..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 4, 2014)

Another great way to jazz up your BLT is to make a bacon weave taco and fill with chopped lettuce tomato and mayo!


----------



## d-train (May 4, 2014)

Didn't grill the Advocado, just fresh sliced. You won't be disappointed


----------



## reinhard (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, D-Train.  Reinhard


----------

